# My first spoons



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is my first set of spoons. Been airbrushing less than week. Feel like I have a good start! I really like the results using transparent paints.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are some nice looking spoons. you might want to try some in purple.
sherman


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice stuff. Now, you gotta start naming the paint schemes. "Anit Freeze Monkey Puke", etc.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great looking spoons. Nice job!


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

After a couple more attempts it continues to get worse...I don't have the patience for this!!!


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

A little break thru...my work so far!


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Looking good. A bit of lacquer thinner fixes any spoons you dont like. and practice makes perfect


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok....so how much? I'm in for a dozen in assorted colors. Those are great!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad to see that you fought through your painting trouble. Like anything, there is a learning curve and it certainly looks like you've rounded the corner. Your latest batch look fantastic! Keep it up.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks All Eyes....here are my latest. Got the 2 part epoxy down on them. That really makes a difference!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Epoxy can add weight to a trolling spoon, but a thin coat is the ticket for a hard mirror finish that lasts. It adds depth and makes them really pop. Especially the pearls and metal flake paints. You are making some great looking spoons that will catch fish for years.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Great looking spoons! I know for sure I don't have the patience that you have, keep it up..


----------

